# Goats got into the grain



## nesluopetan (Feb 16, 2010)

I am a idiot and been stressed lately and this morning i left my damn door open to the grain room. My goats pigged out big time in the grain.. What do I do? I am so upset with myself I feel sick. I don't want something to happen to them because of my negligence.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Put out the baking Soda ASAP... actually I would drench them with baking Soda/water paste ASAP 

How much did they eat? Are any of them acting weird?


----------



## nesluopetan (Feb 16, 2010)

i put baking soda out already.. they haven't touched it. They are actually acting normal. They are just really fat... All 4 of them seem to be healthy and happy and running around but as I said they are fat.. I can't tell exactly how much they ate but I assume quite a bit. They were all laying outside in the sun when I found them. So obviously they ate so much they finally decided they had enough.. which we all know is probably a ton of grain before that time comes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Get them up and moving around, it is a very scary thing to deal with because we all know exactly what gluttons goats can be, do as Jess said, set out the baking soda, even see if they'll take it from your hand.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The might not eat the baking soda on their own you're going to have to mix a thick paste of the baking soda & water. Make balls of it & shove it down.
Dont let them lay around they need to be walked & their rumens massaged very briskly.
Burps will smell terrible.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats a good thing they are running around -- but I would make sure this continues, you dont want them to founder. 

withhold any grain for a good while till their systems are back to normal. Small amount of hay is ok. 

Expect some softer stools in the next day or so.


----------



## nesluopetan (Feb 16, 2010)

what about vegtible oil or corn oil? i heard you can shoot like 5cc down their throat to make them burp? or should i just use baking soda? i just don't want them to choke on anything.. they are definately fat.. they dont want to walk around.. i was out with them for 30 min walking and they walked with me.. but then they just laid down right away. should i hit them with vegtible oil? or how much baking soda/water should i shoot in them?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the oil isnt necessary but the baking soda would be good

get them up and moving!


----------



## nesluopetan (Feb 16, 2010)

i was just out there for a half hour walking with them. at first they were walking witih me all over then they stopped.. i mixed a little baking soda and water and put it in his mouth and he really hated it.. almost acted like he was choking or couldn't breathe. Kept making weird yawning type faces. I massaged his stomach too.. he really didn't burp much he just seems way full. I don't think there is anytihng else i can do til morning. I didn't feed them tonight because they are all way fat. I will feed them in the morning and I Hope they do better. Huge mistake on my part.. I closed the door but forgot to latch it and the wind blew it open. I hope they are okay come tomorrow. I left at 10am and noticed i left the door open at 3pm. so they were stuffing all day. but the good news is its 9pm right now and even though they seem way full they dont seem to be in pain or too uncomfortable.. they just seem tired and lazy...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah the baking soda makes them make those funny faces and "yawns" its normal


----------



## nesluopetan (Feb 16, 2010)

i only got about 4-5 cc in him.. I was too worried about his reaction to give him more. plus it's really hard to do it myself. once I get help I can give him more.. do you think I am ok to leave him alone tonight? or is there anything else I should do before I go to bed? I hope he does ok  

this one is my very first goat.. I obviously don't want anything to happen to any of my babies but this one is my #1... I am worried.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

take a good handful of baking soda -- add a little water to make a pasty ball. Then stuff it into his mouth -- he wont like it, but it will help him I promise you


----------



## nesluopetan (Feb 16, 2010)

he wont choke from it or spit it out? 

I totally trust your judgement.. just new to this baking soda ball thing.. tying to figure out exactly how to do it so he doesnt choke and doesn't spit it out. one ball? how big should it be?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he will spit some out -- but the tackiness of it being wet will make it stick in his mouth 

like i said = take a handful and make it into a ball -- basically whatever can fit into his mouth 


you can syringe water into his mouth afterwords to flush his mouth out (it sticks a lot like peanut butter does to the roof of your mouth)


----------



## nesluopetan (Feb 16, 2010)

ok and i dont need to worry about all his weird faces and acting like he is choking? he will be ok? I will go do it now. Thank you. i was told to take the water away until tomorrow evening.. is this a good idea?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no leave the water there. They need that. I see no benefit only detrimental to remove their water.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

they need the water to stay hydrated.. if they did eat large amounts of grain, and dont have access to water it'll cause more problems.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

How are your boys this morning Nate?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He's gonna fight you just keep a hold of him & shove away.
It's grain that should be with held for awhile not water.


----------

